

Iran wants to sue Google over dropping Persian Gulf name on Google maps - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2012/05/iran-wants-to-sue-google-over-dropping-persian-gulf-name-on-google-maps.html

======
sek
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persian_Gulf_naming_dispute>

------
pan69
Anything to pick a fight, right?

